

Replacing Lightweight Web Services with Twitter Bots - vigneshv_psg
http://www.jelaidit.co.in/2011/06/replacing-lightweight-web-services-with.html

======
hammock
Nice idea. How often do you try to go on twitter and get the fail whale,
though? Downtime of the twitter servers could be a major concern.

~~~
vigneshv_psg
True. But many of the lightweight web services that aren't too critical can
run on twitter. But downtime applies to self hosting web based solutions too.
So it should really be a calculated trade off i guess criticality vs uptime of
self hosted servers.

